# Stingray?



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi guys 

About 200km from my small,Australian town,i went to our nearest city for a week with my eldest sister,about 1-2 years ago (im 12,she's 22) and we went on a REALLY big petshop shopping spree.I went to a pet shop,with quite alarge aquarium section,and they had stingrays,starfish,eels and seahorse's..that had lots of other fish,freshwater and saltwater, (that's were i brought my firsh axolotil and betta).

Have you EVER seen them for sale before,and what price were they priced for?

The stingrays were about $60-90 AU dollars,and the seahorses were about $120 AU dollars-I only keep freshwater fish at the moment,but it got me intreged


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

I would'nt want to be stabbed by an aquariumed stingray!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Rays are a bit tricky. I'm not an expert on them, and in fact, I've only seen them at the Chicago public aquarium, the Shedd. They may not be too large, but they need a lot of space. They should, as an adult, have a tank at least two feet wide and six feet long. And that's only for the small ones.

I've seen people build custom plywood tanks eight feet long by four feet wide, so yeah, they need way more space than what you probably have. Also, they really can't be with many other fish. They'll either bother the slow moving rays, or they'll prevent the rays from feeding.

Their often gorgeous, but for most, they're not worth it. :console:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

plenty of them over here in the uk in huge 4ft wide and 8ft long tanks. thats for 2 or 3 babies!?

generally fetch about £120 each just for babies


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just saw a Saltwater Blue-Spotted today for sale in a semi-local pet store. We also regularly see Freshwater Hystrix and Motoro rays at our actual local store, between 60-150 USD. 

They can live in big, several-hundred gallon tanks as long as there is lots of floor space. A stingray tank would ideally be wide rather than deep, you know?


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't actual want one...just wondering how common they would be.

At the store I saw them in,they were in a small tank-two of them,poor little guys


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just like other fish, they need to be able to move. With their wide shape, they need, as was said, large shallow tanks...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

All this aside....check out how fun they are to feed! This is our 4'x6' frag tank. We only had the ray for a few days before it sold but dang was it fun to interact with. 
[yt]5CxgQSQ4fLg&list[/yt]


----------

